# England comes to the aid of Spain in their greatest hour of need.



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 22, 2017)

While at the Aire at Grao near Castellon a Spanish couple dressed only in their pjs managed to lock themselves out of their van due to a faulty latch. Having left a rooflight open they needed to get on the top so I reversed up and let the poor fellow use our rear ladder and bingo he was in. After much backslapping and congratulations, translated by a woman from the Netherlands, all was sorted. A brilliant example of European cooperation successfully engineered by the English. 
The morale of this is if you both plan to leave your MH while wearing only pjs take a spare key.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Dec 22, 2017)

.....congrats n backslapping ??? ....where was the endless stream of paella n tinto ??? lol ...


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 23, 2017)

*Breakfast*

If the police saw them...

They might be doing porridge now !

Any sign of the cat named "alan" ?


----------

